# Vape King - Northcliff branch



## SlinX (12/10/14)

Hey all!

So this is rather exciting for us and we hope it is exciting for all those Vape King fans from Northcliff and surrounds - Vape King Northcliff will be open for business from tomorrow (13th Oct 2014)!

A couple of notes on the establishment:

- We have a wide range of stock for all of you to come check out and we are ready to do business with you!
- The branch is not yet a lounge but we are working on it and should hopefully have the lazy boys ready for you all within one month! It is for this reason that we do not have a juice tasting bar or demo gear as of yet.

The above being said it would be important for us to mention that this shop is a basic outlet at this time and basically here to make it more convenient for Vape King clients from the Northcliff area and surrounding areas to get their much loved vaping goodies!

As I said before we are working on the full lounge experience and putting together all the pieces needed for such an experience at the moment. We have some amazing plans in the pipe line that we know you will all love!

For now though, need some juice? Need some new gear? Then come check us out!

Address : 257 Johannes street, Fairlands - The Long white palisade fence...
E-mail: northcliff@vapeking.co.za
Tel: 071 3481057
OR pop us inbox here.
Safe secure parking is available.
We accept cash only at this time as well as EFT's done at the store.

*Northcliff Vape King Open Times: UPDATED!*
Monday- Friday: 9:00 - 16:00
Saturday : 10:00 - 13:00
_We are closed on Sunday_
Please note that once the full lounge is in place these times will probably change.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

Opening on a 13th can only mean good things 

All the best guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi (12/10/14)

Best news ive heard in a while. 

sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/10/14)

And I was just sitting this morning filling up my shopping cart online. Might need to pop in in person tomorrow.
That being said, if I email my user for the online shop, will you be able to check which items in my cart you have stock of?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlinX (12/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> And I was just sitting this morning filling up my shopping cart online. Might need to pop in in person tomorrow.
> That being said, if I email my user for the online shop, will you be able to check which items in my cart you have stock of?
> 
> Thanks



Hi there

I can do that, although I would prefer if you could send me the list of what you would like yourself, just for your own online safety 

Pop us an email with what you would like to purchase and I will get back to you straight away!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/10/14)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Hi there
> 
> I can do that, although I would prefer if you could send me the list of what you would like yourself, just for your own online safety
> 
> Pop us an email with what you would like to purchase and I will get back to you straight away!



Thanks, email sent


----------



## Wesley (13/10/14)

Woo! That's 10 minutes away from me! I foresee problems with my bank manager in the near future...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

Great news! I work in Randburg so it won't be far at all! Good luck on your new venture @Northcliff Vape King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlinX (14/10/14)

A quick up date on our open times - for the time being. Also a note on the points system.

*Northcliff Vape King Open Times:*
Monday- Friday: 9:00 - 16:00
Saturday : 10:00 - 13:00
_We are closed on Sunday._
Please note that once the full lounge is in place these times will probably change.

Then onto the points systems that Vape King head office runs - *At Northcliff Vape King we do not run a points system at the moment BUT this will change when we are set up fully! 
*
Thanks all! We are looking very forward to meeting you all!
*
*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SlinX (21/10/14)

Here is our newly made Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/northcliffvapeking , come give us a like and maybe a comment and maybe a share

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SlinX (28/10/14)

We have some new stock on Efest Batteries: 

Efest 18650 3100mAh 
Efest 18650 2500mAh
Efest 18500 1000mAh 

We are also more than happy to take orders from you all, provided head office has the stock, then we should have your order ready either that day or the next morning! Pop us an email northcliff@vapeking.co.za and we will be more than happy to assist! 

Don't forget to come check out our shop - 257 Johannes st Fairlands - Just off Beyers Naude, close to the World Wear shopping centre! 

Hook us up on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/northcliffvapeking

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SlinX (10/11/14)

We have a number of new goodies in stock! 

Aerotank Giant 
Aerotank Mega 
Poineer4You IPV V2.0 
Magma clone by Infinite
Kangertech EMOW mega starter kit
Various Drip tips

Among many other products! Don't forget if you want something we don't stock then just pop us an Email (northcliff@vapeking.co.za) and we will be happy to get what is required from head office!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

